# Breeding behavior?



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

well i put up the nest box for lily and cosmo about a week and a half ago. I havent seen either of the in it at all, but i have seen cosmo stick his head in to take a peek a few times. I have noticed that they have been doing alot of "displaying" (?) they hang off perches and open thier wings up and sometime flap them. does this have to do with any kind of "breeding pattern"
I am anxious to have little ones to play with and i was wondering if this meant anything?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! That is a territorial display. Are they doing it in front of the nest box? Even if they aren't that could be them saying "You are mine" to each other. It is the male who will go in first. He has to check it out and see if it is a good place for her. Then he'll encourage her to go in.


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

they are doing it all over inside the cage. sometime from oposite side of the cage and some from same areas. they follow each other all over and i have seen him feeding her(at least that is what i think he is doing).


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

a lot of my tiels (even the youngins) do that on their swings 

I had to put 3 swings in one cage Because they'd bicker over who got the swing lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one thing do you have nesting material in the box also the male prepares the box before he lets the female in sometimes it can take up to 3 months before they even do anything but once they start it is like you can,t stop her yes you heard me right with all my pairs i had to split the pairs up for a while to stop her from enticing him just like i have done with sparkles she makes the very familar sound as if her and stretch are mating to encourage mating increase the light they get to more then 12 hours a day increase the greens as well you will need to increase the calcium they get like make sure she has easy access to cuttle bone i also boil an egg and shred it up and that includes shell and all the shell is very good for the birds but rince the shell out the raw egg that is remaining is not good for the birds


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There can be problems with using egg shells. Besides the possibility of sharp edges hurting your birds I've heard it can lead to egg eating behavior. Just too much of a chance when there are other ways of making sure they get their calcium.


----------

